# Kultura > Kulturë demokratike >  Nacionalizmi dhe Feja

## busavata

*- si shperndahen keto dy dukuri neper shtresat e ndryshme shoqrore ?
- sa jan te lidhura ne mes veti ? dhe 
- sa jan te damshme apo te dobishme per popullin Shqiptar ?*

----------


## Zoti Basha

Kush ka nerva mund te lexoje "River out of Eden" nga Richard Dawkins. 70 faqe qe e sherojne njeriun si nga nacionalizmi ashtu dhe nga feja. Dhe sa me heret te lirohet njeriu nga te dyja, aq me mire do jete.

----------


## davidd

Richard Dawkins eshte gomar.  Kur i ben nje pyetje a beson ne "intelligent design" pergjigja e tij ka qene se "ne dukemi sikur jemi te krijuar por jo nga nje fuqi qe quhet zot apo krijues i universit qe njohim ne por nga "alien"".
Paskan ardhur alien-te ketu ne toke dhe na paskan krijuar ne dhe gjithcka qe shohim rreth e rrotull. 
Po te besosh se ne e kemi prejardhjen nga majmuni nuk ka as fakte as baze, por sot per sot evolucioni eshte teoria me e mire qe kemi thuaj derisa te behet pak me e njohur kjo e "intelligent design" dhe ka per te zevendesuar evolucionin. 
Keto jane pyetje qe skane pergjigje nga shkenca sot per sot, po dhe ti besosh librave fetar eshte absurde. 
Asnje nuk eshte i sigurt te thote se qe nga e kemi prejardhjen.  
Ska akoma prova shkencore te vertetoj saktesisht prejardhjen tone dhe te kesaj bote qe ne jetojme dhe njohim. Me nje fjale ne jemi akoma kafshe injorant megjithse shkenca ka ecur goxha keto 100 vtitet e fundit.

----------


## Zoti Basha

> Richard Dawkins eshte gomar.  Kur i ben nje pyetje a beson ne "intelligent design" pergjigja e tij ka qene se "ne dukemi sikur jemi te krijuar por jo nga nje fuqi qe quhet zot apo krijues i universit qe njohim ne por nga "alien"".
> Paskan ardhur alien-te ketu ne toke dhe na paskan krijuar ne dhe gjithcka qe shohim rreth e rrotull. 
> Po te besosh se ne e kemi prejardhjen nga majmuni nuk ka as fakte as baze, por sot per sot evolucioni eshte teoria me e mire qe kemi thuaj derisa te behet pak me e njohur kjo e "intelligent design" dhe ka per te zevendesuar evolucionin. 
> Keto jane pyetje qe skane pergjigje nga shkenca sot per sot, po dhe ti besosh librave fetar eshte absurde. 
> Asnje nuk eshte i sigurt te thote se qe nga e kemi prejardhjen.  
> Ska akoma prova shkencore te vertetoj saktesisht prejardhjen tone dhe te kesaj bote qe ne jetojme dhe njohim. Me nje fjale ne jemi akoma kafshe injorant megjithse shkenca ka ecur goxha keto 100 vtitet e fundit.


Dawkins qe propozon origjinen njerezore nga alienet?! Kjo ishte e re.

Ato qe kam lexuar une parashtronin teorine me te thjeshte e njekohesisht me te bukur te krijimit te jetes qe njoh. Dawkins eshte kampioni me i madh i evolucionit sot (por ka shume edhe per nacionalistet tek librat e tij).

Nese do nje proponent te zgjuar te teorise se 'nderhyrjes krijuese' (alienet) shih Lloyd Pye "Everything you know is wrong". e gjen ne youtube ne 12 pjese dhe veshtire se mund ti harxhosh 2 ore me mire se aq. Eshte nje teori interesante, aspak anti-avolucion por komplementare dhe absolutisht ia vlen ta degjosh nje here.

----------


## fattlumi

Disa kombe nacionalizmin e kane te ndertuar ne baze te historise se tyre te lashte,p.sh.shqiptaret,e jo ne baze te religjionit,dhe disa popuj tjere nacionalizmin e tyre e kane te ndertuar mbi bazat e religjionit dhe miteve,si p.sh.serbet ose ruset.
Nacionalizmi (jo ekstrem) mendoj se do e integroje dhe perparoj popullin shqiptar,ndersa mendoj se religjioni duhet te jete diqka individuale per secilin dhe te mos perzihet dhe ta diktoj nacionalizmin.

----------


## davidd

> Nese do nje proponent te zgjuar te teorise se 'nderhyrjes krijuese' (alienet) shih Lloyd Pye "Everything you know is wrong". e gjen ne youtube ne 12 pjese dhe veshtire se mund ti harxhosh 2 ore me mire se aq. Eshte nje teori interesante, aspak anti-avolucion por komplementare dhe absolutisht ia vlen ta degjosh nje here.


Interesante kjo, por seshte bindese.

----------


## Val9

Feja dhe nacionalizmi eshte njejt.

Feja eshte nacionalizm ekstrem, kur nje popull ka dasht qe te shprendaj kulturen e tyre (muslimanet) dhe krijuan elemente, njerz qe kinse jan mbi tyre (allahu) per te shtuar frik mbi popullin qe do te sundon dhe do te shprendan fejen (nacionalizmin).

Ne kohen moderne ka disa lloj nacionalizmi, njeri eshte aj shovinist dhe i semur me ideollogji qe as ligjet e natyres nuk i lejojn dhe nacionalizmi natyral (te kesh dashuri ndaj historis tend, kulture, familjen...)

Per shqiptaret esht nacionalizmi natyral me i miri.

----------


## EuroStar1

> *- si shperndahen keto dy dukuri neper shtresat e ndryshme shoqrore ?
> - sa jan te lidhura ne mes veti ? dhe 
> - sa jan te damshme apo te dobishme per popullin Shqiptar ?*


Busavada pershendetje, po te pergjigjem shkurt , une tre gjira konsideroj ne rend te pere dhe nuk e kam pyetur veten se cila eshte e para , por familja, feja, atdheu , jan cdo gje per mua. Te demshme dhe te dobishme cdo gje e ben njeriu. Pershendetje dhe na ve ndonje muzik te mir sonte, andej nga pershendetjet se duhet ta festojm sonte , se elsa ja doli mban , i nxorri nga greva barkthatit  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> *- si shperndahen keto dy dukuri neper shtresat e ndryshme shoqrore ?
> - sa jan te lidhura ne mes veti ? dhe 
> - sa jan te damshme apo te dobishme per popullin Shqiptar ?*


E bukur kjo teme Busavate,se kisha pare.
Si shperndahen...Nuk ka pergjigje o ka shum pergjigje,se nuk dihet...
Jan te lidhura,shfytezojne njera tjetren...
Te demshme jan ne maksimum.Te dobishme kur jan personale.

----------


## iliria e para

Nuk dua te thme se jane shume, por pate reagimet e selafijve te forumit se si e quajten vella nje serb qe ishte konvertuar ne musliman.
Feja jo çdo here por ne mateshumtet e rasteve eshte antikombetare. Sidomos per kombin tone me nje te kaluar te tille dhe roberi shumeshekullore.

----------


## ebu_abdulaziz

All-llahu prej te gjitha krijesave i ka vequ krijesen njeri dhe tash njeriu me budallakin e vete mohon All-llahun duke u kap per nacionalizem dhe nje dit ky njeri do te vdes duke u krenu me komb eh duke i ik fes dhe ne momentin kur te hyn ne varr All-llahu ai qe te krijoi do te pyes cila ka qen feja jote pra nuk do te pyes cili ka qen kombi yt, ruana Zot sa shum e njeri sod nuk gjindewt ne mesin ton qe u krenojke me nacionalizem e komunizem ku e mohojke ekzistencen e All-llahut ndersa keta  sod jan ne boten tjeter te nenqmuar per arsye se e mohuan All-llahun...............

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> All-llahu prej te gjitha krijesave i ka vequ krijesen njeri dhe tash njeriu me budallakin e vete mohon All-llahun duke u kap per nacionalizem dhe nje dit ky njeri do te vdes duke u krenu me komb eh duke i ik fes dhe ne momentin kur te hyn ne varr All-llahu ai qe te krijoi do te pyes cila ka qen feja jote pra nuk do te pyes cili ka qen kombi yt, ruana Zot sa shum e njeri sod nuk gjindewt ne mesin ton qe u krenojke me nacionalizem e komunizem ku e mohojke ekzistencen e All-llahut ndersa keta  sod jan ne boten tjeter te nenqmuar per arsye se e mohuan All-llahun...............


Ku te shkoj perpara Allahut,do i thote;a e di mor djale qe shqip me quajn Zot.

----------


## Milkway

> All-llahu prej te gjitha krijesave i ka vequ krijesen njeri dhe tash njeriu me budallakin e vete mohon All-llahun duke u kap per nacionalizem dhe nje dit ky njeri do te vdes duke u krenu me komb eh duke i ik fes dhe ne momentin kur te hyn ne varr All-llahu ai qe te krijoi do te pyes cila ka qen feja jote pra nuk do te pyes cili ka qen kombi yt, ruana Zot sa shum e njeri sod nuk gjindewt ne mesin ton qe u krenojke me nacionalizem e komunizem ku e mohojke ekzistencen e All-llahut ndersa keta  sod jan ne boten tjeter te nenqmuar per arsye se e mohuan All-llahun...............


Mbas Allahut kush eshte?? .....A eshte Nena?? 

Po shqiptart atdheun si e quajne?? .....Memedhe.....Nene Shqiperia?? Apo jam gabim?? 

Pse hap gojen kur nuk din.

----------


## Disa

Rrnoft feja islame dhe kombi shqiptar............

----------


## trestenik

mir mrama busavat ,tema eshte shum e mir te jesh nacionalist asht ni pasion shum i mir po zemitizmi ashte shum i keq ,po sje nacionalist at-her asimilohesh.se cilli njeri duhet ta di historin e vendit te vet por sduhe te ballafaqohet qdo dit,e sa i perket fejes ne e dimi te gjith se nga ka rrjedh tek ne dhe si asht shperndah po une mendoj se me gjera te okopatorve ne sduhet fort te krenohemi,mendoj se ne si shqiptar te jem me te dalluarit ne evrop mos asht pak e damshme per nacionin ton ne ni koh krej kena ngjit emra femijeve tan musliman arab,ku mbeti krenarija e emrave ton nacional.!!!!!!

----------


## Gogi

Gjithmone kam menduar qe keto te dyja duhet qe te qendrojne larg shoqerise. Te dyja keto shfrytezojne pa-informimin e njerzve qe te vin ne shprehje dhe te pushtojne kokat e njerzve.

 Nacionalizmi-ne te shumten e rasteve perzihet me patriotizem dhe ngaterrohet dhe nese dikuj i thua qe eshte i demshem, mund edhe te ngaterrohesh me te.

 Mirepo mendoj qe me shume kemi qene te rrezikuar nga keto te dyja fenomene pas luftes se Kosoves se sa tani dhe kjo eshte shume merite e partive politike te dala nga lufta sepse i kan mbajtur nenkontroll forcat e ndryshme.

----------


## Disa

> Nuk dua te thme se jane shume, por pate reagimet e selafijve te forumit se si e quajten vella nje serb qe ishte konvertuar ne musliman.
> Feja jo çdo here por ne mateshumtet e rasteve eshte antikombetare. Sidomos per kombin tone me nje te kaluar te tille dhe roberi shumeshekullore.


Pate edhe prej krishterve,qe i quajne serbet,vellezer apo.

----------


## drenicaku

Une psh jam nacionalist,por nuk jam fetar fare bile kohve te fundit e urrej fen sepse mendoi qe eshte armiku nr 1 i kombit

----------


## Disa

Une pra jam Nacionaliste dhe jam Fetar......

----------


## trestenik

Feja Dhe Naciolizmi Sjan Njejt Kshtu Mendoni Ju Naciolizmi Asht Diqka Tjeter ,feja Asht Diqka Tjeter,ne Prej Krishtizmit Jena  Boh Musliman , A Prej Serbit Sjena Ba Shqiptar

----------

